# How to prove in your application that you have ability to settle in NZ successfully?



## trang_vietnam (Aug 3, 2015)

From NZ web page: Depending on how you are able to demonstrate your ability to settle in New Zealand successfully, you may be granted a resident visa, or you may be granted a work visa which enables you to move from work to residence.

Could any one tell us how to show that we have ability to settle in NZ successfully? Thank you very much!!!
:confused2:


----------



## trang_vietnam (Aug 3, 2015)

I intend to buy a house in NZ whether or not I am granted residence visa. This is a way to secure the future, and to have stable income from renting.

Can I show that I am able to settle successfully in NZ by Buying a house before the interview with CO for RV?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

trang_vietnam said:


> I intend to buy a house in NZ whether or not I am granted residence visa. This is a way to secure the future, and to have stable income from renting.
> 
> Can I show that I am able to settle successfully in NZ by Buying a house before the interview with CO for RV?


Buying a house here doesnt prove you'll settle here if awarded a resident visa. 
Immigration want to be sure you will get a skilled job, settle here, pay your way and provide for the future prosperity of the country.
Buying a property doesnt guarantee you a skilled job here and any rent you gain won't be enough to be considered an income that will allow you to live and settle in NZ if you didnt get a skilled job.
You'll be unable to purchase a property in nz without an NZ bank account and a valid IRD number which you can only apply for in person from within NZ.
There's nothing else stopping an overseas investor buying property here if they have the cash to do it. Lots do, but the government is getting very wise to it now and are putting measures in place to prevent investors making a quick buck or using the system in a money laundering capacity.


----------

